# When NOT to take a job



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

This are all signs that you will learn to recognize in potentially hazardous clients , the type that you may sometimes want avoid. 

These aren't hard and fast rules , but throw in some more and lets see if we all see the same thing :


1. Bad gut feeling from the start.

2. You get on here and ask if you should take the job. If you have that much doubt, that should tell you something.

3. They are idiots ..don't want to do the job right . 

4. Can't make decisions, but want activity ....this will lead you to a bath prepped , not tile and other jobs that need attention


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

5. No one ever pleased them.

6. Too many meetings to do the deal.

7. They play games , good guy, bad guy, etc

8. You see multiple unfinished projects ....means someone was ran off.

9. Too many people involved 

10. They know so much more than you , because they watch a lot of HGtv

11. Want too much financial leverage..won't pay a deposit or agree to draws.

12. They act hateful at any point in negotiations, prior to start.

13. They want you to agree to bizarre terms

14. Just want way too many references and details for the complexity of their job .

15. It's all about price .

This isn't all, and none of these are absolutes .

What sends red flags to you guys?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

They utter the word "cheapest"


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Who they're referred by. Got one guy who's retiring and decided to kick his leads to me. Before ever meeting me.
Haven't sold one yet. Cheap cheap cheap.

"I would do or myself if I had the time"

They agree to things too quickly. Sorry, money matters to everyone. If you don't care about my price one way or another, I worry your not going to pay.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Now that s a good one. You are a smart contractor. Keep it up.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I love the ones who treat you with contempt . Some builders would do that when I was young...invariably they were on the cheap, and struggled to pay subs and resented it.


----------



## Rhode Island (Mar 24, 2015)

-if I had time I would do it
-no need to come here. Just quote the job.
-I will supply everything. I just need your labor


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

When they get offended because you can't start next week.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

If only the signs of when not to take a job were this obvious. While i agree all the warning signs posted are good advice, the non paying d0uchbags can be very sly. 
I got stiffed on one job and never saw it coming, even looking back there were no warning signs, later learned they were pros at stiffing people. 

Another contractor I know got stiffed by a customer, she said he done a very nice job but she just wasn't going to pay. No warning and no complaint just didn't feel like paying up.

I guess what I am saying is while the warning signs are good to spot, good business practices are what we all need to pay attention too, especially so when they are not a referral.

I will add one to the list, that client who thinks you are sitting by the phone waiting on their call. They just don't understand you don't even have time to look at the job.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I am getting 4 estimates...

Can I help to cut costs?

My brother is goint to wire it...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

"If you can't do it for less than $____, then don't bother giving me a price."

"I had someone else start this................."

"This will be an easy one, so it won't be more than $____....."

"I started this project back in 2007......"

"I just need someone with a license to obtain the permit. You don't need to do anything..... I'll do all the actual work myself."

"I've called 12 others, and no one was interested......"

"I need this completed by the end of business tomorrow."

"We had an inspection back in June, and we're closing this weekend...."

"Gimme a good price on this job, and I've got dozens more just like it for you."

And I hate the ones who think I have nothing better to do than sit around watching Judge Judy reruns until they call me, then wonder why I can't start this afternoon.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

"I'm an engineer"
or 
even worse: 
"I'm an electrical engineer".


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> ....... My brother-in-law's 3rd cousin's paperboy's teacher's pastor's next-door-neighbor is an electrical engineer".


Fify. :laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

cwatbay said:


> "I'm an engineer"
> or
> even worse:
> "I'm an electrical engineer".


I would have become an electrical engineer, but I didn't have the time.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

This could become an endless list. Over the years I've had too many reasons to list or remember. When I first meet a client I may spend more time analyzing what they say, how they act and react, how they live, etc. then I do looking at the job.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Rhode Island said:


> -no need to come here. Just quote the job.


Do you mean quote the job over the phone?

I cant stand that one... Not only do I come to get a better look... I need to feel out the client face to face and just so they can meet me as well... that's how you can truly read some one. 

Generally over the call quotes are flakes.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

AGullion said:


> I love the ones who treat you with contempt . Some builders would do that when I was young...invariably they were on the cheap, and struggled to pay subs and resented it.


That's a good one.

I spent a day helping a part time gc install some cabinets. 
At least 4 times during the day he said there was someone he wouldn't pay (not gonna pay foundation sub if he's late next time, ect)
Then he asked for a discount on my hourly rate (no.)
Then after we were done he asked if I wanted to quote some more projects for him 
I told him plainly that he'd have to pay upfront and frequently. 
Never heard back. :thumbup:


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

'I had to fire the last guy, can you finish it?" :blink: :no:


----------



## TractHomeTrades (Jun 14, 2015)

When it's not 2008 anymore and turning away work is easy!


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

TimberlineMD said:


> 'I had to fire the last guy, can you finish it?" :blink: :no:



I showed up for an estimate to finish a screen porch that was half done. I knew a a contractor was fired from the job. 

When I got there, we walked through the garage to get to the backyard. There were tons of tools piled up in there. I asked if he did some DIY work. "What? Oh the tools. Those are from the last guy I had to get rid of. He's not getting them back until he refunds my money."

Would you believe I forgot his number before I completed the estimate?

The work on the porch was actually not bad either. Clean framing job.


----------



## Nobbler (Sep 22, 2018)

GreenTek said:


> I think that's more important to the success of a company. Not the jobs you take, but the jobs you are willing to walk away from, and learn those warning signs of a bad client that will make your job/life a living hell.


That fits with the adage of, "It's better to not hire the right person than to hire the wrong person."


----------

